# شرح برنامج surfer 8 كامل بصوت المهندس أشرف منتصر



## أشرف أحمد منتصر (29 مارس 2010)

*اليكم الان شرح برنامج surfer8 كامل بصوت و صورة ممتازين للمهندس الكبير المرحوم/أشرف منتصر حيث أن شرح البرنامج على جزئين يحتوي على ست فيديوهات لشرح طريقة عمل :*​*1-contour maps
 2-3D maps
 3-post maps
 4-volume calculations*​*ولا تنسونا في الدعاء له بالرحمة و المغفرة و نسألكم الفاتحة*​* تحذير : هذا الشرح له حقوق طبع محفوظة و من ينسخها أو ينسبها اليه سيتعرض للمسألة القانونية.
**و لكم جزيل الشكر
** روابط الشرح
** الجزء الأول
** http://www.2shared.com/file/12334538/67a415f1/CD1.html
الجزء الثاني
http://www.2shared.com/file/12347187/b3730a89/CD2.html
و انتظروا المزيد*​


----------



## narutokon (30 مارس 2010)

allahoma 7hmho wa rhamna ma3aho fi donia wal akhira


----------



## mostafammy (30 مارس 2010)

الله يرحمه رحمه واسعه 
اللهم اغفرله ذنوبه واسنه فسحيح جناتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (30 مارس 2010)

اللهم ارحمة رحمة واسعة من عندك يارحم الراحمين (على فكرة الروابط لمواضيع المرحوم اشرف لا تعمل برجاء التاكد) صديق للمرحوم المهندس اشرف


----------



## عزت محروس (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وادخله فسيح جناتة 
وجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (31 مارس 2010)

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعه واجزيه عنا خير الجزاء وادخله فسيح جناتك

فهذا خير معلم علمنا


----------



## احمد سعيد سويلم (31 مارس 2010)

ربنا يسكنه فسيح جناته وجزاه الله كل خير وجزاكم ان شاء الله


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (31 مارس 2010)

اللهم ارحمة رحمة واسعة و تقببله من عبادك الصالحين و ادخله فسيح جناتك
و اجعل ما قدمة من علمة هذا في ميزان حسناتة
اللهم اميــــــــــن


----------



## حسام بوشكش (31 مارس 2010)

نسأل الله أن سكنه فسيح جناته
وينقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس
ويغسله من الخطايا بالماء والثلج والبرد
وينير قبره ويجعل قبره مد بصره
ويبدله بزوج من زوجه وولد خير من ولده


----------



## moamenasd (2 أبريل 2010)

رحمه الله وجعل عمله هذا فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## أبوالمعتز (3 أبريل 2010)

أسأل الله أن يسكنه فسيح جناته ويجعل عمله هذا فى ميزان حسناته
ولوسمحتوا أي حد يعطينا فكره عن من يكون هذا المهندس العظيم أشرف منتصر رحمة الله

أبوالمعتز
اليمن


----------



## elzoz (8 أبريل 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعفو عنه ووسع مدخله واكرم نزله


----------



## محمود كشك (14 يونيو 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## علاء مشتاق (14 يونيو 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك......اللهم انس وحدته وانر له قبره واسكنه الفردوس الاعلى واجزه عنا خير الجزاء................... امين


----------



## أحمد 1969 (15 يونيو 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة لا حفرةمن حفر النار اللهم احشره من الأنبياء والصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقاً اللهم لاتحرمنا أجره ولاتفتنا بعده واغفر لنا وله ولسائر إخواننا المسلمين أأأأأأأأأمين يا رب العالمين.
الروابط في برنامج المرحوم لاتعمل


----------



## فالكون (15 يونيو 2010)

الرابط الثانى لا يعمل


----------



## عمر همام عبد الموج (16 يونيو 2010)

رحمه الله علي كل نافع للناس الهم ارحمه واجعل نافع غلمه حسنات


----------



## odwan (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ورحم الله أخانا رحمة واسعة


----------



## mohamed10270 (2 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وادخله فسيح جناتة 
وجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة*​


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (2 يوليو 2010)

اللهم ارحمة برحمتك الواسعة وادخلة فسيح جناتك


----------



## م محمد رحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

الله يرحمه ويجعل مثواه الجنة


----------



## hamdi86_06 (3 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وادخله فسيح جناتة 
وجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة*​


----------



## صدام حاتم ابراهيم (19 يوليو 2010)

ربي ارحم وانت خير الراحمين


----------



## ابوحازم (20 يوليو 2010)

الهم ارحمه واجعل الجنة متقلبه واجزه عنا كل الجزاء


----------



## ابوحازم (20 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من تعلمنا منه واخص بالشكر المهندس فواز العنسي والمهندس اشرف غنيم


----------



## قطوطه (20 يوليو 2010)

اللهم ما زد له فى عمله واسكنه الجنه 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fawzy_s16 (3 مارس 2011)

أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يغفر له ذنبه ويدخله فسيح جناته


----------



## ياسرعبدو (3 مارس 2011)

اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعه وارزقه اهلا خيرا من اهله ودارا خيرا من داره


----------



## حسام بوشكش (3 مارس 2011)

اللهم اجعل جميع اعماله فى ميزان حسناته وارزقه الجنه


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

نرجو المزيد


----------



## ابو مصعب حسن (23 مارس 2011)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
اسال الله العظيم ان يغفر له و يرحمه ، و ان يتجاوز عن سيئاته ، و ان يزيد في حسناته ، 
اللهم اغسله بالماء و الثلج و البرد و نقه من الذنوب و الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس ، يا رب العالمين


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (27 مارس 2011)

علية رحمة اللة كان فعلا نعم المعلم واخ وصديق نسال المولى عز وجل ان يجعل هذة الاعمال فى ميزان حسناتة وارجو من ابنة حمادة ان يبحث فى الاتوب فسوف يجد الكثير من محاضرات الشرح لوالدة المرحوم لكى تعم الفائدة وتكون صدقة جارية وعلم ينتفع بة نسالكم الفاتحة لة ولجميع موتى المسلمين


----------



## هاشم طاهر (27 مارس 2011)

رحمة الله عليه وانشاءالله مثواه الجنة


----------



## ناصرفرج (27 مارس 2011)

الله يرحمه ويسامحه هو وموتي المسلمين


----------



## OSMAN HAJOMAR (5 أبريل 2011)

اللهم أغفر له وأرحمه وأحسن اليه


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 أبريل 2011)

[size=+3]""لاتحزن فرزقك مقسوم واجلك محسوم واحوال الدنيا لاتستحق الهموم .... فلا تحزن ""[/size]​


----------



## سعيدعدلىمحمد (5 أبريل 2011)

*رحمه الله وجعل عمله هذا فى ميزان حسنا ,,,و**ربنا يسكنه فسيح جناته وجزاه الله كل خير 
*


----------



## مزن محمود (6 أبريل 2011)

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و اجعل هذا العلم النافع في ميزان حسناته


----------



## adel elroby (7 أبريل 2011)

رحمه الله وجعل علمه فى ميزان حسناته
الفاتحه


----------



## adel elroby (9 أبريل 2011)

عندما يموت ابن ادم ينقطع عمله عن ثلاث منهم (علم ينتفع به)
اللهم اجعل علمه فى ميزان حسناته اللهم اغفر لنا والمسلمين جميعا
اللهم امين امين امين.......


----------



## محمد خليل666 (16 أبريل 2011)

رقم المشاركة : [*5* (*permalink*)] عزت محروس 
عضو فعال جداً







 











*جزاك الله خيرا
وادخله فسيح جناتة 
وجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة*​


رقم المشاركة : [*5* (*permalink*)] عزت محروس 
عضو فعال جداً






 











*جزاك الله خيرا
وادخله فسيح جناتة 
وجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة*




*نسأل الله أن سكنه فسيح جناته
وينقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس
ويغسله من الخطايا بالماء والثلج والبرد
وينير قبره ويجعل قبره مد بصره
ويبدله بزوج من زوجه وولد خير من ولده*​


----------



## hamid8 (19 مايو 2011)

*رحمه الله واسكنه في فسيح جناته
*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (20 مايو 2011)

بصراحه مش عارف اشكرك ازاى

غير انى اقول لحضرتك جزاك الله خير الجزاء

احنا كطلبه مش لقين حاجة تشرح لنا الحاجات ديه بالعربى 

بصراحه كتر الف خيراك وربنا معانا و نلقى فيديوهات شرح الاجهزة المساحية بالعربى بردو ان شاء الله

و ربنا يرحم الدكتور و يدخله جنت الفردوس ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (20 مايو 2011)

ياريت اى حد حمل الجزء التانى يرفعه من الاول لانه مش شغال ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايمن محمد السيد من (20 مايو 2011)

الله يغفر له ويرحمه


----------



## Eng fares aljboor (20 مايو 2011)

*اللهم اجعله في فسيح جنانك ومن اهل الفردوس الاعلى
وهذا العلم الذي ينتفع به*


----------



## ahmed arfa (17 يونيو 2011)

*ياريت اى حد حمل الجزء التانى يرفعه من الاول لانه مش شغال ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## علي فؤاد (17 يونيو 2011)

غفر الله لنا ولكم وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## Eng.zeky (18 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وادخله فسيح جناتة 
وجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة*​


----------



## فالكون (18 يونيو 2011)

رابط الجزء الثانى لا يعمل


----------



## ahmed7788 (20 يونيو 2011)

اللهم ارحمه برحمتك الواسعة واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنة واجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lord88 (24 يونيو 2011)

الله يرحمه ويغفرله ويدخله في عليين


----------



## ابومنةالله (25 يونيو 2011)

عليه رحمة الله تعالي وجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## كبل (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المساح محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

اللهم ارحم اشرف منتصر وجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنة
أمـــين


----------



## كبل (27 يونيو 2011)

مششكور


----------



## moohmad1985 (28 يونيو 2011)

الهم تغمدنا برحمتك


----------



## ashraf_onlinenow (12 يوليو 2011)

*رحمه الله وجعل عمله هذا فى ميزان حسناته*​


----------



## messaoudb1986 (15 يوليو 2011)

*رحمه الله وجعل عمله هذا فى ميزان حسناته*


----------



## النابغه الذبياني (15 يوليو 2011)

الله يرحمه رحمه واسعه ويجعلها في موازيين حسناته


----------



## rasool2008 (16 يوليو 2011)

رحمه الله وادخله فيسيح جناته


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (16 يوليو 2011)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
ياحبيبي ياحبيبي
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (17 يوليو 2011)

اللهم اغفرله ذنوبه


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (31 يوليو 2011)

*اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعه واجزيه عنا خير الجزاء وادخله فسيح جناتك

فهذا خير معلم علمنا*​


----------



## SERAGE2007 (31 يوليو 2011)

رحمة الله عليه


----------



## ahmed abotalb (31 يوليو 2011)

اللهم ارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك اااااااااااااااااااااامين يارب العا لمين


----------



## محمد ابورواش (4 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم ارحمة و اغفر لة واجعلة في ميزان حسناتة


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (4 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم أغفر له وأرحمة


----------



## chabane48 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يرحمه الله و يسكنه فسيح جينانه و هذا العمل يعتبر صدقة جارية لهذا المرحوم ان شاء الله


----------



## chabane48 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

أرجو أن تزوجون بcd2بارك الله فيكم


----------



## chabane48 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

:86::19::9::12::29::76::61::61::78::9::8::8::8::8::58::58::58::58::58::73::8::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::58::58:


----------



## elmasry8 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم اللى عندو cd2 يرفعهاااا اصل الرابط بايظ .


----------



## مهندس احمد جمال (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*اسكندريه*

:75:
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سبيدنت (11 سبتمبر 2011)

رحمة الله علية وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتة وابدلة دارا خيرا من دارة وزوجة خيرا من زوجتة وولدا خيرا من ولدة واجعلة فى الفردوس الاعلى مع الصالحين امين يارب العالمين


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

امرحوم المهندس اشرف فعلا كان سخصية محترمة علية رحمة اللة نسالكم الفاتحة لة وامواتنا واموات المسلمين


----------



## waled taha (11 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم أرحم الفقيد وأسكنه فسيح جناتك مع النبين والصديقين والشهداء اللهم أمين


----------



## waled taha (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*waled taha @yahoo.com*

:77:


----------



## darkoo_marshall (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الجزء الثاني لا يعمل ارجو التأكد من الرابط و شكرا


----------



## good luck (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم اغفر له واجعل اعماله الصالحه عداد حسنات له يا رب العالمين


----------



## ali hashim saleem (29 نوفمبر 2011)

غفر الله للمرحوم وادخله فسيح جناته


----------



## م . مازن (29 نوفمبر 2011)

رحمه الله و جعل عمله هذا في ميزان حسناته


----------



## ali hashim saleem (29 نوفمبر 2011)

رحمه الله وادخله فسيح جناته


----------



## حكيم المنتدى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

قال رسول الله صلعم الدنيا ملعونة ملعون ما فيها الا عالما" او متعلم.
رحم الله فقدينا و اسكنه فسيح جناته و انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

رحمك الله علمتنا مالم نكن نحلم ان نتعلمة


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وتغمدة بواسع رحماتة .


----------



## ahmed.safwat (2 يناير 2012)

اللهم ارحمنا و ارحمه و اجعل الجنة مسوانا جميعا


----------



## م/الفقي (3 يناير 2012)

اللهم اجزه عنا خير الجزاء ....


----------



## chk2006 (4 يناير 2012)

merci


----------



## newari (5 يناير 2012)

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وادخله فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء


----------



## ملين0 (8 يناير 2012)

اللهم ارحمة فان كان محسنا فزد من احسانه وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيئاته


----------



## حمدى الفخرانى (8 يناير 2012)

أسئل الله العظيم أن يتغمدهوا برحمتة وان يجعل عملة هذا سبيلا له الي الجنة:قال رسول الله ..أذا مات ابن ادم أنقطع عملة الامن ثلاث.منهم <وعلما ينتفع بة>


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (9 يناير 2012)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه اللهم باعد بينه وبين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب اللهم نقه من خطاياه كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس


----------



## KAMPOOOO (15 يناير 2012)

لا اله الا الله
الله يغفر له ويرحمه


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (15 يناير 2012)

علية رحمة اللة تعرفت وعملت معة فى احد المشاريع بالقرية الذكية بالقاهرة فعلا كان شخصية محترمة اللهم اجعل اعمالة الصالحة فى ميزان حسناتة


----------



## محمد علي محمد سعد (15 يناير 2012)

اللهم أغفر له وتغمده برحمتك وأجعل هذا العلم في ميزان حسناته


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (15 يناير 2012)

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويدخله الجنة من أوسع ابوابها


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (16 يناير 2012)

*نكته*

*يحكى ان يهودي ضرب مسلم على ظهره

فالتفت المسلم اليه ونظر الى اليهودي بحدة
فخاف اليهودي كثيرا
... ... 
حتى قال له المسلم : لن ارد عليك بنفس طريقتك*
وذلك ليس جبنا مني
وانما قشطة

فبكى اليهودي وأسلم .. وفتحو محل اجبان وعم الفرحة ارجاء السوق

ههههههههه

:67::67::67::75::75::77::77::73::9::9::59:


----------



## nadler2014 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## engineer (9 ديسمبر 2013)

الموضوع مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

